# Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?



## TechBone (2. Juni 2014)

*Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich wollte das gerne mal fragen und wissen, von welchen spiel ihr unbedingt einen Nachfolger wollt. Kann auch ein neues Game sein. Ich wünsche mir ja oft das spiel Star Wars Empire at War 2 weil der erste Teil meiner Meinung nach klasse war. Und auf Star wars Battlefront 3 auch, endlich wieder mal ein angekündigtes game! Ansonsten warte ich auf das Game Stronghold Crusaders 2, das hat so Hübsche Physik effekte, wie im PCGH Video, vermutlich wäre ich auf das Game nicht gekommen ohne PCGH. Noch mal ein Dankeschön deswegen 
So, wie gesagt, das worauf ihr euch derbe freuen würdet(aber nicht rauskommt, oder zu einem sehr  späten zeitpunkt)
Naja, danke

MfG TechBone


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Definitiv ein X4 ! X Rebirth war für X3 Fans eine regelrechte Hinrichtung 

Und natürlich Star Wars Republic Commando 2 ! Der erste Teil ist zu sehr untergegangen obwohl der wirklich Klasse war


----------



## 04_alex_4 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Hallo,
ich würde mich auf Prototype 3, Darksiders 3, Star Wars the Force Unleashed 3 und auf den nächsten Teil von Tomb Raider sehr freuen.
der nächste Titel von Tomb Raider kommt sowieso früher oder später, aber mit anderen Spielen sieht eher schlecht aus.
Gruß


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Tetris 2 in 3D mit 4K!


----------



## Pillax (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Tie Fighter mit aktueller engine, dafür würd ich viel geld zahlen  eventuell ein echt vernüfnitiges BadCompany3, aber so wie teil 2 nur aktuelle engine.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Stalker 2  wäre mein größter Traum oder zumindest ähnliche Spiele. 

Ein Battlefield ohne Bugs mit 60er Tickrate wäre toll. Ein neues Metro und mehr gute Star Wars Action Spiele wie Unleased.


----------



## TechBone (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Tja, da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der an Star Wars generell gefesselt war xD

Naja immerhin kommt schon Battlefront 3, was erwartet ihr? Bug Attack?


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*



TechBone schrieb:


> Tja, da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der an Star Wars generell gefesselt war xD


 
Eindeutig nicht.


----------



## Lexx (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*



> X Rebirth war für X3 Fans eine regelrechte Hinrichtung


Loool (Aber leider eine nachhaltig schmerzhafte Wahrheit.)



TechBone schrieb:


> Tja, da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der an Star Wars generell gefesselt war


 No No Noooo!

Manche werden mich hassen: einen Space-Combat-Simulator im B5/BSG-Universum.
Ein Descent/Forsaken-Klon ist eh schon in der Mache.
Freespace "3".. ?!!!

Und statt einem "Trottelziegen Simulator" wäre mir ein Marsrover-Explorer-Game angenehm.
Solche Dinger sollen ja stark im kommen sein. Natürlich mit Rift-Support.

Interessant auch die Häufung von Space-Sim-Titel..


----------



## Valdasaar (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich wünsche mir nur eines das aber leider nie passieren wird 

Uncharted Reihe und Last of Us für den PC


----------



## Ruhrpott (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich wünsche mir genau das Spiel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EexnAal8q0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und bitte soooooooofort


----------



## TechBone (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ein Race game, mit indycars usw. Aber auf Aufbau mit der Cryengine oder was weiß ich, bessere grafik! Und natürlich guten Physiks, dann wäre es mal wieder was realistisches


----------



## TechBone (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Sonst noch irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## CosmoCortney (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ein neues F-Zero und Metroid Game


----------



## daniel184 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Test1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

MoH und CoD wieder als WW II Ausgabe. Ein Anno wieder in der klassischen Umgebung, eine Neuauflage von Commandos und eine Fortsetzung von Saboteur


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ein Nachfolger zu Fallout Tactics wäre mal was. Habe das damals, trotz der begrenzten Mapauswahl sehr gerne im Multiplayer gespielt.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Definitiv Darksiders 3 bzw sogar noch Darksiders 4 einfach um die Story abzuschließen,die viel Potential bietet


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Wizardry 9 und Might & Magic 10 (ja, ich weiß, gibt mittlerweile X, aber das Ubisoft Universum Ashan ist sowas von Standard 08/15 High Fantasy Welt; ich möchte Teil 10 im alten Universum. Science Fantasy FTW!)

Auf Nachfolger von Battle Isle und Panzer General warte ich auch schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Asteroids (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Da kann es nur eins geben: einen würdigen (!) Nachfolger von Jagged Alliance 2. Die Ableger, die alle danach kamen, waren mehr oder weniger Schrott. Schauen wir mal wie Jagged Alliance Flashback wird. Bisher scheint es recht vielversprechend zu sein.

JAF :: Home


----------



## WaldemarE (1. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ein neues Lagacy of Kain wäre super oder gar ein GUTER Reboot der Reihe.


----------



## Kinguin (1. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ein Legacy of Kain in Zeitgemässer Optik würde mir reichen

Reboot heisst ja meistens eher komplette Neuausrichtung siehe das neue Nosgoth (was hat das mit raziel und co zu tun ? -.-)


----------



## WaldemarE (1. August 2014)

Ich meine bei Tomb Raider ist es ja halbwegs gelungen, nur das es etwas zuviel Action statt Rätsel hat. 

Aber sie komplette Legacy of Kain Reihe in hübsch hätte was.


----------



## Kinguin (1. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

TR war ein guter Reboot,etwas mehr Rätsel aber es hat mir mehr Spass gemacht als die alten Teile,die ich nicht gemocht habe ^^

Reboot ist ja an sich auch nix Schlechtes,aber Nosgoth ist nen f2p Multiplayer Spiel O.o
Ich würde ein neues Legacy of Kain von Crytal Dynamics aus der Hand fressen,das waren Zeiten auf der ps2 
Aber die alten Teile neu aufgelegt wäre auch natürlich super


----------



## Beni19 (2. August 2014)

Ratchet and Clank HD Remake mit neu gerenderten Zwischensequenzen für PC.
Gebt es mir und ich spiele nie wieder etwas anderes. 
Ich find's so richtig schade dass die reihe PS exklusiv ist..

Ansonsten: Mafia 3
Terraria 2
Ein Spiel zum aktuellen Transformers mit Cryengine.
Vom Gameplay her aber bitte wie Transformers 1 für PS2. 
Dirt 4
Spyro Remake für PC
Cars remake für pc ( alter hat das spaß gemacht )
Jack and daxter 3 remake für pc ( f*** sony)
Minecraft ohne java ( ^^ )
Joa das wars erstmal


----------



## repe (5. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich wünsche mir ein neues RPG im "Forgotten Realms" bzw. D&D Universum....und wenns nur ein neues Addon für BG2 wäre 
Und diese Duke Nukem 3d - Remake wär auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich wünsche mir sehnlichst AoE 4


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Achja und Rollercoaster Tycoon 4. Aber das kommt ja sogar nächstes Jahr!!


----------



## TechBone (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*



Beni19 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Mafia 3
> Ein Spiel zum aktuellen Transformers mit Cryengine *3*
> Vom Gameplay her aber bitte wie Transformers 1.
> Minecraft *ohne* _java_ ( ^^ )
> Joa das wars erstmal


 Stimme dir damit schonmal ein!


----------



## Kinguin (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Darksiders 3


----------



## thoast3 (12. Oktober 2014)

Dirt 4 und Need for Speed Underground 3


----------



## pipo91 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

stimmt need for speed underground 3 wäre mal wieder cool.
Am geilsten fänd ich aber Manhunt 3 mit Bewegungssteuerung für ps3/ps4 und Condemned 3 wäre einfach nur mega geil, wird aber wohl leider kein dritter Teil kommen 
Wenn die Reihe nicht schon so am ende wäre vielleicht auch ein neues Postal, wobei das letzte schon mies war und vorallem unfertig oder ein Soldier of Fortune 4.
fand den letzten teil auch garnicht so schlecht, solange man online spielt machts spaß, nur die kampagne war halt in drei stunden durch und einfach total sinnfrei.


----------



## TechBone (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Crysis 4 xD


----------



## Wired (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich würde mich über eine Fortsetzung von Drakan (richtig alt) freuen oder auch über Fallout 4.


----------



## Eftilon (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Wie sehr würde ich mir ein Remake von M.A.X. mechanised assault & exploration wünschen. Hoffendlich macht bald jemand was


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele(Titel) wünscht ihr euch noch?*

Ich will Red Dead Redemption für den PC!!!


----------

